# stoke s/p tpa



## tdsmitchell (Feb 15, 2016)

stoke s/p tpa (no additional documentation) would you code I63.9 or I63.50?


----------



## ValerieBatesHoffCPCCPMA (Mar 14, 2016)

*Stroke (apoplectic) (brain) (embolic) (ischemic) (paralytic) (thrombotic) I63.9*

When I look up stroke in the index it directs me to: Stroke (apoplectic) (brain) (embolic) (ischemic) (paralytic) (thrombotic) I63.9

I63.9
Stroke NOS

Use additional code, if applicable, to identify status post administration of tPA (rtPA) in a different facility within the last 24 hours prior to admission to current facility (Z92.82)

Since the documentation is so vague and does not identify the cause, specific vessel, or laterality I would not choose I63.50.


----------

